# avis sur le nouveau clavier



## mathusalem (17 Août 2007)

salut à tous !


je viens de recevoir le nouveau clavier des imacs.


alors premières impressions :
tout d'abord il est beau ! il s'accorde très bien avec le imac de la génération précédente, et ma razor et son tapis blanc + métal.

ensuite il n'y a plus de pomme, il y a des touches de fonctions jusqu'à 19, le bouton d'éjection a bougé (au dessus de la touche de suppression <-)


tiens, en tapant je me rends compte que le arobase et le < sont inversés... bug sûrement  

sinon les touches F1 à F4 ont des trucs dessinés dessus, pour la luminosité le dashboard et exposé. de F7 à F12 ça doit être pour iTunes.


Sinon je pensais que la touche Entrée rikiki me génerait, mais pas du tout, je ne me rends même pas compte de sa mini taille.


la frappe est très agréable, les touches sont bien moins hautes que sur ceux de la génération précédente et la frappe me semble plus rapide.

par contre je trouve que la barre espace fait un bruit pas terrible, mais c'est vraiment du détail.

voila voila, je suis ravi !!


----------



## mathusalem (17 Août 2007)

après mise à jour et installation du truc pour les claviers, ça marche : plus de touches inversés et les touches de fonctions fonctionnent.

comme mac gé l'avait indiqué il y a par contre un bug avec le panneau de gestion du clavier.

je m'y suis rué quand j'ai vu que le raccourcis sur F11 pour voir le bureau avait été changé en... pomme-F4 ! :mouais:


----------



## guiguilap (17 Août 2007)

Ma barre d'espace ne fait pas plus de bruit que les autres touches...


----------



## David_b (18 Août 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> par contre je trouve que la barre espace fait un bruit pas terrible, mais c'est vraiment du détail.


 que veux-tu dire ?
Sielle fais un autre bruit que le reste du clavier, fais-le toi changer alors car sur mon clavier lu elles font toutes à peu près le même bruit : presque pas :love: 

est-ce que tu as solutionné (ou évité???) le problème des polices qui ne sont plus disponibles ? J'avoue que même si ce n'est pas grave pour mon usage, ça à tendance à m'agacer


----------



## mathusalem (18 Août 2007)

le problème des polices, franchement ça ne me touche pas, j'attends simplement la prochaine mise à jour from apple.


je n'ai pas envie d'installer un patch fait par je ne sais qui.


d'ailleurs j'ai trouvé un autre bug, en faisait option + F3 on a le panneau de rêglage Dashboard + Exposé, où on peut définir quelle touche de fonction ou de souris pour les activer.

ben ça marche plus :sleep:, il ne prend pas en compte les nouveaux rêglages.


sinon pour le son de la barre espace, disons plutôt qu'elle fait un bruit d'un volume équivalent mais différent. Je sais pas comment dire mais ça n'est en rien génant et c'est sûrement normal à cause de sa plus grande surface par rapport aux autres.


mais bon dieu qu'est ce que je tape vite avec ce nouveau clavier !
je trouvais l'autre trop haut, mais celui la c'est parfait pour moi !


j'en suis à écrire des mails à tous mes amis pour l'utiliser :love:


----------



## David_b (18 Août 2007)

ok, merci pour la précision 

C'est vrai qu'il est super, mais il faut vraiment apprécier les claviers plats avec un touché de portable


----------



## obi wan (19 Août 2007)

&#199;a m'interesserait beaucoup d'avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui tape vraiment beaucoup sur son clavier (genre programmeur, ~10h / jour &#224; une vitesse de frappe soutenue)... Est-ce que ce clavier tient le choc en utilisation 'pro' ?

Ce clavier m'int&#233;resse beaucoup parce que j'aime bien celui de mon macbook, et j'ai l'impression que le fait qu'il soit tr&#232;s bas doit beaucoup r&#233;duire les tensions dans les poignets...
Pour ceux qui l'ont &#224; disposition, est-ce que vous avez l'impression d'avoir un clavier presque 'int&#233;gr&#233;' &#224; votre table ou est-il quand m&#234;me relativement &#233;pais ?
Si vous etes sujet aux tensions dans les bras et poignets provoqu&#233;es par l'utilisation d'un clavier, avez vous senti une am&#233;lioration ?


# edit : ha oui j'oubliais une question &#224;lacon mais &#231;a me tient &#224; c&#339;ur : est-ce que c'est facile d'appuyer &#224; la fois sur pomme et alt en utilisant la tranche de son pouce gauche entre les deux touches ? (parce que &#231;a c'est le genre de truc que je fais je ne sais combien de fois par jour, et l'air de rien si c'est pas possible &#231;a va me perturber... d&#233;j&#224; que la touche @ d&#233;plac&#233;e c'est rude...)


----------



## David_b (19 Août 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Est-ce que ce clavier tient le choc en utilisation 'pro' ?


Il est un peu trop neuf pour qu'on ai déjà une idée de sa résistance si c'ets de ça que tu veux parler ?



> Ce clavier m'intéresse beaucoup parce que j'aime bien celui de mon macbook, et j'ai l'impression que le fait qu'il soit très bas


Oui, il est super bas.
Je le trouve plus confortable, mais il est encore trop récent pour savoir si ça aura un impact sur l'état de mes poignets  



> Pour ceux qui l'ont à disposition, est-ce que vous avez l'impression d'avoir un clavier presque 'intégré' à votre table


C'est exactement ça.


> Si vous etes sujet aux tensions dans les bras et poignets provoquées par l'utilisation d'un clavier, avez vous senti une amélioration ?


il est dispo seulement depuis quelques jours seulement : c'est pas un clavier miraculeux -- même s'il est signé Apple 



> # edit : ha oui j'oubliais une question àlacon mais ça me tient à cur : est-ce que c'est facile d'appuyer à la fois sur pomme et alt en utilisant la tranche de son pouce gauche entre les deux touches ?


Le plus simple c'est peut-être d'entrer dans une boutique et de l'essayer, tu ne penses pas ?


----------



## obi wan (19 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Il est un peu trop neuf pour qu'on ai déjà une idée de sa résistance si c'ets de ça que tu veux parler ?


ça c'est vrai 



David_b a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est peut-être d'entrer dans une boutique et de l'essayer, tu ne penses pas ?


Hihi  la première boutique apple est à 80 km de chez moi, et pas des kilomètres tout cool  du coup je demande... :rateau:


----------



## pim (20 Août 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> la première boutique apple est à 80 km de chez moi, et pas des kilomètres tout cool  du coup je demande... :rateau:



Ça peut faire un objectif de "visite"  On fait bien parfois des centaines de kilomètres pour aller visiter une ruine  

Bon, c'est sûr que faire 160 km aller retour pour aller voir un iMac ou un clavier même sans fil, ça fait plus geek et moins auditeur de France Culture que d'aller visiter Val, Ravel ou Murol    Mais l'un n'empêche pas l'autre


----------



## obi wan (20 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Bon, c'est sûr que faire 160 km aller retour pour aller voir un iMac ou un clavier même sans fil, ça fait plus geek et moins auditeur de France Culture...



Muahaha  c'est bien tout le problème... allant essayer un clavier j'ai de grandes chances de repartir avec un iMac. C'est dangereux les boutiques apple 
Non je vais le commander et pis si il me va pas ben ça fera un heureux avec un clavier utilisé 10h pour pas cher


----------



## David_b (20 Août 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Muahaha  c'est bien tout le problème... allant essayer un clavier j'ai de grandes chances de repartir avec un iMac. C'est dangereux les boutiques apple


Tu crois pas si bien dire : la dernière fosi que je suis entré chez un revendeur Apple (pour acheter une barette de RAM), je suis reparti avec... un iMac


----------



## pim (20 Août 2007)

Bandes de geek 

Je suis pareil, l'autre soir je voulais commander ce nouveau clavier USB, et hop je me suis dit qu'un iMac pour accompagner &#231;a s'impose 

En revanche Steve il nous a chang&#233; tous les raccourcis   &#199;a craint j'ai du mal &#224; m'y faire   Et j'ai pas appliqu&#233; la mise &#224; jour du clavier, du coup je n'ai pas acc&#232;s aux touches F17 &#224; F19 (je vais l'appliquer maintenant que j'ai r&#233;gl&#233; ce que j'avais &#224; r&#233;gl&#233; sous le panneau de Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me > Raccourcis clavier  ).

En pratique &#224; part le design &#224; tomber par terre et le super touch&#233; "touches plates comme le MacBook", ce clavier n'apporte pas grand chose &#224; quelqu'un comme moi qui utilisait d&#233;j&#224; les touches F1 &#224; F16 pour des raccourcis. La super application Spark me permet de g&#233;rer tout cela depuis longtemps


----------



## alibo (21 Août 2007)

bonjour à tous,
c'est vrai que le nouveau clavier présente, apparemment, de nombreuses qualités et il me tente bien pour mon IMac G5 Isight (OS X4) ; mais pourrai-je réutiliser mon actuel clavier sur mon "vieux" G4 "tournesol" (OS X3) dont le clavier est bien fatigué ?


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2007)

Biensur


----------



## alibo (21 Août 2007)

merci... et bonne journée


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2007)

Toi de m&#234;me


----------



## pim (21 Août 2007)

J'ai pass&#233; la soir&#233;e d'hier &#224; essayer ce nouveau clavier.

Au niveau de l'emplacement des touches et de leur espacement, il n'y a aucune diff&#233;rence par rapport au MacBook. Ayant moi-m&#234;me un MacBook, on s'habitue donc tr&#232;s vite &#224; ce clavier. En revanche bizarrement je ne tape pas aussi vite que sur mon clavier Apple "standard" 

Au niveau de l'emplacement des touches de fonction et de leurs utilisations, je trouve que c'est une vraie plaie. En plus si vous changez l'affectation des touches (par exemple remettre F9 pour expos&#233; au lieu de F3), au d&#233;marrage suivant, le r&#233;glage d'origine revient (en tout cas, sur l'iMac). Donc n'achetez ce clavier que si vous n'avez pas d'habitudes de raccourcis particuli&#232;res, ou que cela ne vous d&#233;range pas de les changer selon le bon vouloir des ing&#233;nieurs Apple.

Moi je qui suis d'un t&#234;tu qui d&#233;passe l'entendement, je d&#233;teste que l'on m'impose quelque chose, j'ai donc remis ce clavier dans son emballage. J'adopterais ces superbes touches plates quand Apple aura r&#233;solu ce probl&#232;me des raccourcis


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2007)

Pas content notre Pim


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> ....
> Au niveau de l'emplacement des touches de fonction et de leurs utilisations, je trouve que c'est une vraie plaie. En plus si vous changez l'affectation des touches (par exemple remettre F9 pour exposé au lieu de F3), au démarrage suivant, le réglage d'origine revient (en tout cas, sur l'iMac). ....


 

N'ayant pas (encore) de nouveau clavier,  y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à savoir avec exactitude concernant l'usage des touches de fonctions pour accéder à Exposé, Dashboard, contrôler iTunes, régler la luminosité écran.....

Est-ce que ces fonctions sont affectée aux touches de fonctions F3,F4, F7,F8,.... et donc si F7 à F9 contrôle iTunes, ont est emmerdé dans les applications qui utilisent ces mêmes touches de fonction

Ou est-ce que ces fonctions sont affectées comme sur les portables, aux touches de fonction jumelées avec l'appui simultané de la touche Fn ???

(Ou selon réglages des préférences Clavier, accès à ces fonctions par l'appui des touches F3, F4... et accès aux "vraies" touches de fonction, dans les applications, en appuyant en plus Fn)

Pim, tu peux ressortir ton clavier de son emballage pour m'expliquer ce qu'il en est?


----------



## pim (21 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Ou est-ce que ces fonctions sont affectées comme sur les portables, aux touches de fonction jumelées avec l'appui simultané de la touche Fn ???



Il n'y a pas de touche Fn sur le clavier USB ! Donc oui les réglages de Mac OS X prennent le dessus sur les raccourcis définis par l'utilisateur, en tout cas sur Spark.

Si tu penses à une application en particulier, dis moi je peux faire un essai. 



guiguilap a dit:


> Pas content notre Pim



Ça me fait vraiment râler car je trouve ce clavier magnifique, mais tellement difficile à utiliser ! Là je suis sur mon ancien clavier Apple, tout va bien, je peux redémarrer quand je veux, je ne perds pas les raccourcis - ça marche quoi ! Y'a juste une petite voix dans un coin de ma tête qui essaye de me faire penser à l'autre clavier si beau mais dans le carton :rose:


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de touche Fn sur le clavier USB ! Donc oui les réglages de Mac OS X prennent le dessus sur les raccourcis définis par l'utilisateur, en tout cas sur Spark.


 
*Pas de touche Fn ??  et à côté de la touche Home c'est quoi???*


----------



## obi wan (21 Août 2007)

Sur le macbook en tout cas, dans les preferences syst&#232;me, on peut choisir si on veut que les touches luminosit&#233; et consors soient activ&#233;es directement et les F4 etc avec Fn + la touche, ou alors avoir F4 direct et Fn plus la touche pour faire l'action syst&#232;me.

C'est pas tr&#232;s bien expliqu&#233; hein, mais tu peux choisir quoi  ... perso pour expos&#233; je me sers des coins actifs parce que c'est rare que je n'ai pas ma souris dans la main quand j'ai besoin d'expos&#233;. Dashboard me sers tellement &#224; rien qu'il est planqu&#233; sur alt + F1 



Pim... non franchement je pense qu'il faut que tu me le revendes ce clavier    en tout cas si &#231;a te passes par la t&#234;te envoie moi un MP


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Sur le macbook en tout cas, dans les preferences syst&#232;me, on peut choisir si on veut que les touches luminosit&#233; et consors soient activ&#233;es directement et les F4 etc avec Fn + la touche, ou alors avoir F4 direct et Fn plus la touche pour faire l'action syst&#232;me.
> ...


 
OK donc c'est la m&#234;me logique que sur les portables... Personnellement je r&#232;gle pour avoir un acc&#232;s direct aux touches de fonction et en ayant besoin de l'appui sur Fn pour les "actions syst&#232;me". Mais sur ce clavier, il me semble que la position de cette touche Fn n'est pas tr&#232;s accessible, sauf &#224; l&#226;cher la souris (sur mon powerbook j'arrive &#224; activer cette touche sans quitter le trackpad).


----------



## pim (21 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas de touche Fn ??  et à côté de la touche Home c'est quoi???



J'avais pas vu ! :rose:  Honte à moi ! :rateau:  Ça y est, je comprends mieux pourquoi certains dans le forum disent qu'il faut de grands doigts pour accéder aux touches fonctions d'une seule main... J'étais en train de me dire que je m'étais emporté, que Steve Jobs avait comme idée de changer bientôt le clavier du MacBook aussi, de façon à unifier les claviers, mais là, c'est sûr : ils sont tombés sur la tête à Cupertino   Et la prétendue histoire selon laquelle le clavier plat serait mieux contre les douleurs dans les mains - avec une touche fonction à l'extrème droite ?! :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> :rateau: .... avec une touche fonction à l'extrème droite ?! :mouais:


 
on a dit qu'on ne parlait pas politique!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2007)

Peut-on utiliser ce clavier avec un G5 et 10.3.9 (sans installer le logiciel du clavier donc) ? 

Aurait-on les mêmes fonctions que le minable clavier blanc dApple fourni avec le G5 ?


----------



## obi wan (21 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> ...Et la prétendue histoire selon laquelle le clavier plat serait mieux contre les douleurs dans les mains - avec une touche fonction à l'extrème droite ?! :mouais:



Ce n'est pas une 'prétendue histoire'  c'est pas apple qui le dit c'est moi  En tout cas c'est vérifié.... avant j'avais des souris Logitech (très hautes) et de gros problèmes de tendinite. Un jour j'ai acheté une souris RazerPro (légère et basse). Les douleurs ont diminué en 2 jours après l'adoption de cette souris.

Sur un clavier 'normal' tu as le dessus des poignets très tendu parce qu'il te faut soulever le bout de tes doigts. Chez les gens qui tapent beaucoup ça peut etre un vrai calvaire. Plus les touches sont proches de la table, plus la main reste dans le prolongement du poignet sans se casser, et mieux c'est.

Il existe même des claviers ergonomiques "en creux" pour réduire ces tensions au minimum :


----------



## guiguilap (21 Août 2007)

Y'a int&#233;ret &#224; conna&#238;tre ses touches par coeur


----------



## pim (21 Août 2007)

Celui l&#224; c'est pas Apple qui l'a fait, &#231;a se voit du premier coup d'&#339;il


----------



## yzykom (21 Août 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; le nouveau clavier version filaire chez un revendeur. Ils n'avaient pas install&#233; le patch pour avoir les fonctions suppl&#233;mentaires (iTunes). Du coup, les autres fonctions &#233;taient aussi &#224; leur emplacement habituel : Dashboard et Expos&#233; de F9 &#224; F12 notamment. Aussi, la bonne solution pour conserver les habitudes serait de ne pas installer le patch, quite &#224; avoir des incoh&#233;rences au niveau des pictogrammes que, de toute fa&#231;on, on ne regarde jamais.


----------



## David_b (21 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> J'ai essayé le nouveau clavier version filaire chez un revendeur. Ils n'avaient pas installé le patch pour avoir les fonctions supplémentaires (iTunes). Du coup, les autres fonctions étaient aussi à leur emplacement habituel : Dashboard et Exposé de F9 à F12 notamment. Aussi, la bonne solution pour conserver les habitudes serait de ne pas installer le patch, quite à avoir des incohérences au niveau des pictogrammes que, de toute façon, on ne regarde jamais.



la touche @ a aussi changé de place si tu n'installes pas le patch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2007)

Les touches sont-elles démontables et interchangeables comme sur le clavier blanc (pour la plupart), ce qui permettrait d'utiliser le clavier avec 10.3.9 ?


----------



## pim (24 Août 2007)

Oui c'est d&#233;montable, je l'ai fait, mais je te le d&#233;conseille tr&#232;s fortement. En effet il est bien plus difficile de remettre les touches correctement, m&#234;me en &#233;tant tr&#232;s soigneux comme moi. Les touches ont beau &#234;tre parfaitement en place & fonctionnelles, elles gardent apr&#232;s ce petit traitement de tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;res diff&#233;rences d'alignement, de l'ordre du dixi&#232;me de millim&#232;tre, mais parfaitement visibles &#224; l'&#339;il (je peux te faire une petite photo en mode macro si tu veux juger par toit m&#234;me).


----------



## David_b (24 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Oui c'est démontable, je l'ai fait, mais je te le déconseille très fortement. En effet il est bien plus difficile de remettre les touches correctement, même en étant très soigneux comme moi. Les touches ont beau être parfaitement en place & fonctionnelles, elles gardent après ce petit traitement de très légères différences d'alignement, de l'ordre du dixième de millimètre, mais parfaitement visibles à l'il (je peux te faire une petite photo en mode macro si tu veux juger par toit même).



pourquoi tu les a démontées, sans indiscrétion ?
(je veux bien voir la photo, ça compte ? )


----------



## pim (24 Août 2007)

Pour remettre les touches dans l'ordre ! En effet je consid&#232;re que Apple nous a "m&#233;lang&#233;" les touches, et comme je suis du genre extr&#234;mement t&#234;tu, j'ai fait en sorte que les touches de r&#233;glage son + luminosit&#233; soient &#224; la m&#234;me place que mon MacBook. De plus je n'ai pas fait la mise &#224; jour du clavier, mise &#224; jour qui emp&#234;che de pouvoir ouvrir le panneau des Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me "Clavier et souris", ce qui m'emp&#234;cherait de changer les raccourcis.

Mais &#224; la r&#233;flexion, j'ai eut une assez mauvaise id&#233;e, parce que je pense qu'&#224; terme Apple va changer les dispositions des touches sur les MacBook et MacBook Pro, pour les faire correspondre au clavier de l'iMac. Donc j'aurais mieux fait de patienter un peu.

Je vous fait une photo montrant les d&#233;calages de certaines touches d'ici quelques minutes, histoire de bien vous dissuader de suivre mon exemple... 

_Edit_ : je reviens avec ma photo du clavier, faite avec le mode "macro" de mon t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. Je viens de d&#233;couvrir que ce mode d&#233;forme consid&#233;rablement les bords des images (aberration g&#233;om&#233;trique en coussinet  ), du coup on a l'impression que ce sont toutes les touches qui sont de travers. &#199;a devrait suffisamment vous refroidir, je pense


----------



## silos (26 Août 2007)

Ca ressemble &#224; un beau foutoir.

Effectivement &#231;a refroidit pas mal.


----------



## pim (26 Août 2007)

On ne s'improvise pas facilement fabricant de clavier d'ordinateur.

J'aurais d&#251; &#233;couter la philosophie de comptoir de mon oncle carrossier : "Dans ce monde, y'a des gens qui cassent des voitures, d'autres qui les r&#233;parent, tout va bien" (il avait dit &#231;a suite &#224; la quatri&#232;me voiture cass&#233;e par sa femme - son fils - sa belle-fille - encore son fils, voitures qu'il a d&#251; toutes r&#233;parer lui-m&#234;me).

Ceci dit c'est de travers mais c'est fonctionnel


----------



## djgregb (27 Août 2007)

avez vous testé l'accés a windows via bootcamp avec le clavier ?
( touche alt au demarrage )


----------



## David_b (27 Août 2007)

djgregb a dit:


> avez vous testé l'accés a windows via bootcamp avec le clavier ?
> ( touche alt au demarrage )



C'est quoi "Windows" ?

... je suis déjà loin


----------



## DrFatalis (27 Août 2007)

" testé l'accés a windows via bootcamp avec le clavier ?"
 On trouvera bientot des PC windoze pour le prix de ce clavier, alors si tu veut windoze...

Maintenant, ce clavier a pour moi un énorme défaut; la pomme a disparu. Ce n'est donc plus, pour l'obsolétuser que je suis, un clavier mac (qui ont disparu en réalité depuis que l'on ne demarre plus au clavier - je me prend encore à essayer de demarrer l'imac, une fois l'an au retour des vacances, par une tape machinale sur la touche "eject"...) mais un clavier de PCwindoze travesti pour que switchers soient bien caressés dans le sens du poil, tout comme le Delldesign des nouveaux imac....
Je sens que le prochain clavier nous donnera droit à une petite fenètre, tiens...

Tant qu'on y est, quant est-ce que l'on vire, plutot que la pomme (je sais, elle n'existait pas sur les claviers US blablabla) ces vielleries que sont les touches home, end, page up down  qui datent de l'apoque des damnés de l'assembleur Z80....


----------



## Ayce (28 Août 2007)

J'en ai franchement rien à cirer qu'il y ait une pomme ou non
Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si ce nouveau clavier est mieux que le précédant pour un usage de 10 heures par jour pour la PAO


----------



## David_b (28 Août 2007)

Ayce a dit:


> J'en ai franchement rien à cirer qu'il y ait une pomme ou non


T'as mal dormi, t'es tombé de ton lit ? Ton chien t'a mordu ?
:mouais: 



> Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si ce nouveau clavier est mieux que le précédant pour un usage de 10 heures par jour pour la PAO


Aide-toi et le forum t'aidera...


----------



## pim (28 Août 2007)

Ayce a dit:


> Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si ce nouveau clavier est mieux que le précédant pour un usage de 10 heures par jour pour la PAO



C'est assez difficile à dire en fait, car il y a des adeptes des claviers plats (ils expliquent que la plus faible course des touches fatigue moins les doigts) et des adeptes des claviers "classiques" (en particulier, ceux qui n'ont pas de MacBook, puisque la disposition et la taille des touches du nouveau clavier est identique à celle des MacBook).

C'est donc un choix assez personnel - point positif, si jamais tu achète ce nouveau clavier et que finalement son utilisation te déplaît, tu pourra facilement le revendre dans les petites annonces MacGé


----------



## greg74 (28 Août 2007)

Il n'y a plus de pomme dessin&#233;e, seulement l'esp&#232;ce de #,  mais la touche a toujours la fonction, non? Pour copier, au lieu de dire pomme-C il faudra dire#-C.
Mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage. C'&#233;tait joli cette pomme !

Par contre ce qui me g&#232;ne plus c'est que les raccourcis fonction (luminosit&#233;, son, dashboard) ne sont pas au m&#234;me endroit sur le mac book et le clavier s&#233;par&#233;. C'est compl&#232;tement con. Pour deux produits sortis &#224; 3 mois d'intervalle!

Mais gal&#232;re aussi, c'est l'absence de clavier &#233;tendu sans fil.


----------



## pim (28 Août 2007)

greg74 a dit:


> Il n'y a plus de pomme dessinée, seulement l'espèce de #,  mais la touche a toujours la fonction, non ?



L'espèce de #, c'est la touche "Commande" (le caractère spécial représentant cette touche est quelque part, mais il ne doit pas "passer" sur le forum).

Sinon cela ne change rien, et je crois que l'on va continuer à dire "Pomme-C" et autres raccourcis, car cette touche n'existe pas sous PC, c'est donc elle la touche pomme.

Sinon tes remarques sur ce nouveau clavier sont très pertinentes


----------



## yzykom (28 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> L'espèce de #, c'est la touche "Commande" (le caractère spécial représentant cette touche est quelque part, mais il ne doit pas "passer" sur le forum).
> 
> Sinon cela ne change rien, et je crois que l'on va continuer à dire "Pomme-C" et autres raccourcis, car cette touche n'existe pas sous PC, c'est donc elle la touche pomme.
> 
> Sinon tes remarques sur ce nouveau clavier sont très pertinentes



Si, si, le &#8984; passe, ainsi que la &#63743;  

j'ai essayé le nouveau clavier en boutique. Comme j'utilise depuis toujours des ordinateurs fixes, c'est un peu déroutant au début mais très confortable et je pense que je pourrais vite m'habituer.

De même, l'emplacement changé des touches de fonctions, c'est une question d'habitude, on peut s'y faire.

Par contre, l'absence de l'intégralité des fonction Exposé (F9 à F11) au seul profit de la touche F9, ça c'est nul et la raison principale pour laquelle je n'ai pas sauté le pas.


----------



## pim (28 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Par contre, l'absence de l'intégralité des fonction Exposé (F9 à F11) au seul profit de la touche F9, ça c'est nul et la raison principale pour laquelle je n'ai pas sauté le pas.



Il y a aussi une partie des fonctions qui sont sur F3, je crois... Et les touches F5 et F6 sont "libres" (ainsi que les touches F17 et suivantes, à l'extrême droite).


----------



## greg74 (30 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> De même, l'emplacement changé des touches de fonctions, c'est une question d'habitude, on peut s'y faire.


 Certes, mais on alterne entre mac book et clavier fixe tous les jours, c'est un poil galère de jongler entre les deux claviers.


----------



## David_b (31 Août 2007)

greg74 a dit:


> Certes, mais on alterne entre mac book et clavier fixe tous les jours, c'est un poil galère de jongler entre les deux claviers.



Avec le temps tu t'y fait : tes doigts mémorisent les touches à ta place, si si : les doigts on une sacrée mémoire, un peu comme des éléphants qui ne seraient qu'une trompe, sans oreilles et sans... éléphant quoi  
(oulaaaa je suis pas bien moi   )

Au boulot, je passe de claviers Mac à PC (et de plusieurs types) en permanence et c'est à peine si je m'en rend compte. 


Je me demande s'il y a une raison au changement de dispo des touches... ou si c'est juste un choix esthétique ?


----------



## yzykom (31 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Je me demande s'il y a une raison au changement de dispo des touches... ou si c'est juste un choix esth&#233;tique ?



Toutes les fonctions sp&#233;ciales sont concentr&#233;es sur la partie alphab&#233;tique du clavier.

Leur disposition est donc la m&#234;me sur un clavier long filaire ou un clavier court sans fil.

Je pense que c'est l'une des raisons de leur nouvelle disposition : une fabrication plus rationnelle.


----------



## moon (25 Septembre 2007)

salut

cette info piquée sur macbidouille qui permet de désactiver les "fn" et de retrouver ses raccourcis habituels, j'ai pas trouvé cette info sur macg (ou alors j'ai pas bien lu :rateau:  dans les posts sur le nouveau clavier)

_"Nul besoin, chez moi, de presser la touche fn pour baisser ou monter le volume ou pour les autres touches de fonction, vérifie que la case "Utiliser toutes les touches de fonction comme" de l'onglet "Clavier" des préférences "Clavier et souris" ne soit pas cochée"_

*donc, pour désactiver les touches "fn" il faut faire le contraire (donc cocher la case)*


----------



## filalakena (23 Avril 2008)

bonjour 
je viens dans ce post chercher une éventuelle reponse.

j'ai un imac intel début 2006 et j'ai acheté un clavier alu 
quand le système a démarré aucun problème les touches dédiées sont opérationnelles.
par contre quand je veux démarrer sur un autre disque(bootcamp ou cd d'install..) la touche ALT ne répond pas alors que sur le clavier blanc d'origine c'est ok.

si quelqu'un a une idée avant que je mette ce clavier au placard?
  


Ps j'ai fait les MAJ clavier mais là il me semble que c'est en amont.


----------

